# AMD Readies "Tahiti" Based Radeon HD 7800 Series Product



## btarunr (Nov 6, 2012)

AMD is reportedly working on a new performance-segment GPU in the Radeon HD 7800 series, based on the 28 nm "Tahiti" silicon (which goes into making HD 7900 series products). The so-called "Tahiti-LE" silicon could help AMD plug a hole between the HD 7870 GHz Edition and HD 7950, getting close to the performance-level of GeForce GTX 660 Ti, at a lower cost. According to a HT4U.net report, AMD is deciding against referring to the new chip as "HD 7930," since the 7900 series is already crowded with five models, and would rather name it something along the lines of "HD 7870 OC." 

A similar approach was adopted by NVIDIA in the recent-past, when it created the GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448-cores, using higher-end GF110 silicon to create an SKU traditionally based on GF114. At this time, one can only speculate what the new HD 7870 specifications sheet could look like. Since "Pitcairn" already achieves clock speeds in the 1 GHz range, AMD is left with other features to tinker with. 1536 GCN stream processors seem like a middle ground between the 1280 SP-laden HD 7870 "Pitcairn," and 1792 SP HD 7950. Memory bus width is another component. The new desktop SKU could launch in mid-November. The new SKU could even be a "limited-edition" for the winter shopping season, much like the GTX 560 Ti 448-core.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 6, 2012)

7890?


----------



## btarunr (Nov 6, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> 7890?



hd 7870.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 6, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> 7890?



That's what I was thinking it should be.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 6, 2012)

btarunr said:


> hd 7870.





Wile E said:


> That's what I was thinking it should be.



Hoping they'll go for 7890 - make people think it's different!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 6, 2012)

The 7870 and 7950 are so close in performance as is


----------



## xenocide (Nov 6, 2012)

Not sure they really need to do this.  As mentioned, 7870 and 7950 aren't too far apart, a 7870 with a medium overclock can hit 7950 performance levels iirc.


----------



## buggalugs (Nov 6, 2012)

The 8 series cant be too far away....... maybe they have a bunch of tahiti cores that didnt make spec for the 7950-7970. Or maybe they just want to kill the 660, mid-range gpus are very important for both companies.


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2012)

A Tahiti LE that can unlock shaders to a 7950/7970 at a decent price would be nice IMHO


----------



## Nordic (Nov 6, 2012)

buggalugs said:


> The 8 series cant be too far away....... maybe they have a bunch of tahiti cores that didnt make spec for the 7950-7970. Or maybe they just want to kill the 660, mid-range gpus are very important for both companies.



This sounds much more plausible to me.


----------



## NC37 (Nov 6, 2012)

How bout designing there to be no hole from the beginning? Just nuts there was that huge of a hole there to begin with. Come on AMD, you can do better...except on drivers


----------



## HumanSmoke (Nov 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> A Tahiti LE that can unlock shaders to a 7950/7970 at a decent price would be nice IMHO


Can't unlock any 7000 series card afaia. No reason to think that the 7930 will be any different.


buggalugs said:


> The 8 series cant be too far away......


Closer to March 2013 than today, and they certainly wont be here for the holiday buying season


Norton said:


> . maybe they have a bunch of tahiti cores that didnt make spec for the 7950-7970. Or maybe they just want to kill the 660, mid-range gpus are very important for both companies.


Yes and Yes. Although I wouldn't rush out and buy one. The HD 5830 and GTX 465 should represent what kind of white elephant you end up with when trying to wring too much out of a salvage GPU...top tier power consumption allied with third tier (or fifth, taking into account the GHz Ed.'s) performance, and leprosy tier resale value.


----------



## devguy (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah, call it 7930, or GTFO.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 6, 2012)

drivers are fine for me and several users here


----------



## Covert_Death (Nov 6, 2012)

to be completely honest, AMD GPU naming scheme is too damn complicated hahaha...

the way i understand it they have a 7950 and a 7870 and now they want a 7930 buts its gonna be squished right in betweeen the two mentioned and could also be a 7890 or whatever the hell they want as long as the number falls inbetween ?????? i don't get it lol

I just don't get the need for 4 digits, yes NVIDIA did it but they only utilized the first 2 and the 3rd COULD be used to designate a modification... that made sense 

a 690>680>670>660>650>640>630 THIS MAKES PERFECT SENSE

7970>7950>7930>7870>7850>7780 this is dumb, yes they are in numerical order buts its like what were they smoking when deciding to increment by 20's when your model number is in the 1,000's LOL


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Covert_Death said:


> to be completely honest, AMD GPU naming scheme is too damn complicated hahaha...
> 
> the way i understand it they have a 7950 and a 7870 and now they want a 7930 buts its gonna be squished right in betweeen the two mentioned and could also be a 7890 or whatever the hell they want as long as the number falls inbetween ?????? i don't get it lol
> 
> ...



i just say call it a 7860.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 6, 2012)

HD 7870 Ti.

j/k

HD 7870 PRO it is.


----------



## Tarkhein (Nov 6, 2012)

Covert_Death said:


> to be completely honest, AMD GPU naming scheme is too damn complicated hahaha...
> 
> the way i understand it they have a 7950 and a 7870 and now they want a 7930 buts its gonna be squished right in betweeen the two mentioned and could also be a 7890 or whatever the hell they want as long as the number falls inbetween ?????? i don't get it lol
> 
> ...


Are you serious? Nvidias' naming scheme makes sense to you despite the numerous Ti and variants in between the product lineup (none of which use the third number by the way) and AMDs' naming scheme which has no such thing does not?


----------



## HumanSmoke (Nov 6, 2012)

Covert_Death said:


> to be completely honest, AMD GPU naming scheme is too damn complicated hahaha...


A bit late to be worrying about it now. Can't be any more confusing than the XT, XTX, Pro and XL suffixes of yore. Not to mention the untruth in advertising for both Nvidia and AMD/ATI:

LE : Limited (appeal) Edition
SE : Special (needs) Edition
PE : PR only Edition


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 6, 2012)

HumanSmoke said:


> A bit late to be worrying about it now. Can't be any more confusing than the XT, XTX, Pro and XL suffixes of yore. Not to mention the untruth in advertising for both Nvidia and AMD/ATI:
> 
> LE : Limited (appeal) Edition
> SE : Special (needs) Edition
> PE : PR only Edition



how lucky you were you could have a SE that was a 9800 Pro that was locked to meet certain market criteria


----------



## Ghost (Nov 6, 2012)

Covert_Death said:


> to be completely honest, AMD GPU naming scheme is too damn complicated hahaha...
> 
> the way i understand it they have a 7950 and a 7870 and now they want a 7930 buts its gonna be squished right in betweeen the two mentioned and could also be a 7890 or whatever the hell they want as long as the number falls inbetween ?????? i don't get it lol
> 
> ...


It's simple:
First number: generation
Second number: class
Third number: modification


----------



## The Von Matrices (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm setting my expectations really low.  AMD's third-tier chips usually are third tier for a reason and don't make sense to buy.  They in the past have had horrible performance/watt compared to similar performance cards (HD 4830, HD 5830) or are so close in performance to the next lowest card that they don't justify their price (HD 6790).  NVidia has been hit-or-miss with third tier chips (GTX 465 and GTX 460/560 SE were bad, GTX 560 TI 448 and GTX 660 TI were good), but considering AMD's record, I can't get excited.


----------



## okidna (Nov 6, 2012)

HumanSmoke said:


> A bit late to be worrying about it now. Can't be any more confusing than the XT, XTX, Pro and XL suffixes of yore. Not to mention the untruth in



Don't forget the SE, GT and GTO suffixes.

X800, X800 SE, X800 GT, X800GTO, X800 Pro, X800XL, X800XT, X800XT Platinum Edition. 

Brilliant..


----------



## The Von Matrices (Nov 6, 2012)

okidna said:


> Don't forget the SE, GT and GTO suffixes.
> 
> X800, X800 SE, X800 GT, X800GTO, X800 Pro, X800XL, X800XT, X800XT Platinum Edition.
> 
> Brilliant..



Don't forget that there was an X800 GTO2, and AGP and PCIe versions of each card you mentioned as well.  Whoever thinks that naming today is extremely confusing doesn't remember the past.


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 6, 2012)

and nVidia once used teh XT as well on their GeForce FX 5600 XT and 5900 XT


----------



## Prima.Vera (Nov 6, 2012)

AMD, stop milking the 7xxx series and release already the 8xxx series!


----------



## HumanSmoke (Nov 6, 2012)

The Von Matrices said:


> Don't forget that there was an X800 GTO2, and AGP and PCIe versions of each card you mentioned as well.  Whoever thinks that naming today is extremely confusing doesn't remember the past.



There was also the GTO 16 variant of the GTO2 ( probably only distinguished by the fact that some GTO2's were 12 ROP/TMU, 6 vertex+12 pixel shader as well as 16/16/6V+16P versions)


ViperXTR said:


> and nVidia once used teh XT as well on their GeForce FX 5600 XT and 5900 XT


Plus, both Nvidia and ATI used the VE model suffix


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 6, 2012)

okidna said:


> Don't forget the SE, GT and GTO suffixes.
> 
> X800, X800 SE, X800 GT, X800GTO, X800 Pro, X800XL, X800XT, X800XT Platinum Edition.
> 
> Brilliant..



met every market level.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Nvidia_graphics_processing_units#Pre-GeForce


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 6, 2012)

I remember nVidia plopping "Ultra" to the end of performance GPUs, like the 6800 Ultra and OC. I used to have a 6800 OC quite some time ago.

Mmmmm, 6800 OC.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 6, 2012)

Well they better hurry up, I intend to buy 2 7870's within the next month.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I remember nVidia plopping "Ultra" to the end of performance GPUs, like the 6800 Ultra and OC. I used to have a 6800 OC quite some time ago.
> 
> Mmmmm, 6800 OC.
> http://www.bjorn3d.com/Material/ReviewImages/BFG_6800OC/BFGtop3.JPG



ya now they have GTX TI lmao. I recall GL, GS, GT, GTO, GTX, Ultra being different tier cards.

Reading the GF database there is way more ridiculous nomenclatures for GF cards, but reason they had them was to meet every tier of the market.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 6, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> met every market level.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Nvidia_graphics_processing_units#Pre-GeForce



TNT, i found it very funny 
it makes me wonder, is that graphic cards or dynamites?  
(out of topic)

--
personally, HD 7870 OC is fine


----------



## Recus (Nov 6, 2012)

Tarkhein said:


> Are you serious? Nvidias' naming scheme makes sense to you despite the numerous Ti and variants in between the product lineup (none of which use the third number by the way) and AMDs' naming scheme which has no such thing does not?



690>680>670>660Ti>650Ti>650>640>630

I hope your brains won't overheat.

Anyone remember this:


----------



## Tarkhein (Nov 6, 2012)

Recus said:


> 690>680>670>660Ti>650Ti>650>640>630
> I hope your brains won't overheat.


You missed the 660, 660 OEM, 650, 640 OEM, 630 OEM, 620, 620 OEM, 610 and 605 OEM. And that's just for the 600 series of cards. Your brain overheating yet?


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 6, 2012)

Tarkhein said:


> You missed the 660, 660 OEM, 650, 640 OEM, 630 OEM, 620, 620 OEM, 610 and 605 OEM. And that's just for the 600 series of cards. Your brain overheating yet?



The only thing making my brain overheat is the absurdity of this post. :shadedshu

Don't go tacking on an OEM suffix just because the card is reference and not custom.


----------



## Tarkhein (Nov 6, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> The only thing making my brain overheat is the absurdity of this post. :shadedshu
> 
> Don't go tacking on an OEM suffix just because the card is reference and not custom.



Don't blame me, I got the list from Nvidia:
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 6, 2012)

Tarkhein said:


> Don't blame me, I got the list from Nvidia:
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus



You should learn what OEM means.

OEM = Original equipment manufacturer.
All it means is that nVidia made the card, rather than a company like EVGA, MSI, ASUS, etc.

What good is regurgitating data if you don't know what it means?


----------



## Tarkhein (Nov 6, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> You should learn what OEM means.
> 
> OEM = Original equipment manufacturer.
> All it means is that nVidia made the card, rather than a company like EVGA, MSI, ASUS, etc.
> ...



Last time I checked, Nvidia doesn't make any, they contract another company to do it for them.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 6, 2012)

Tarkhein said:


> Last time I checked, Nvidia doesn't make any, they contract another company to do it for them.



Right, they're acting as the manufacturer. There are plenty of other companies that do the same thing once they get the rights to the GPUs.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> An original equipment manufacturer, or OEM, manufactures products or components that are purchased by another company and retailed under that purchasing company's brand name.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 6, 2012)

Tarkhein said:


> Last time I checked, Nvidia doesn't make any, they contract another company to do it for them.



NVIDIA does sell some NVIDIA-branded cards in retail, but only in US and in just a few major stores (example). Started selling last year, IIRC.

OEM versions are not sold separately, only used in pre-built/branded/store PCs.


----------



## Tarkhein (Nov 6, 2012)

Yet neither of those points make a difference to my argument. Covert_Death said that AMDs' performance naming scheme is confusing, yet Nvidias' was not. Does the fact that I can point out Ti and OEM variants in the current generation somehow invalidate my point?


----------



## NeoXF (Nov 6, 2012)

Full name for the HD 7870 is actually Radeon HD 7870 GHz (Edition)... sooo... maybe call it Radeon HD 7870 GHz+ !?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Ya know what enough already,  No need to argue. I made my point with the post earlier that NV has more nomenclatures than AMD had but I also understand it covers different price brackets, technically its like there is a card for everyone and not a 1 size fits all solution per se.



Ghost said:


> NVIDIA does sell some NVIDIA-branded cards in retail, but only in US and in just a few major stores (example). Started selling last year, IIRC.
> 
> OEM versions are not sold separately, only used in pre-built/branded/store PCs.



Its odd ive never seen an OEM version of a NV card in person before compared to ATI (Not AMD)


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 6, 2012)

Tarkhein said:


> Yet neither of those points make a difference to my argument. Covert_Death said that AMDs' performance naming scheme is confusing, yet Nvidias' was not. Does the fact that I can point out Ti and OEM variants in the current generation somehow invalidate my point?



OEM is not a variant, that is why your reasoning is flawed. It's like the difference is saying "nVidia GTX 680 branded MSI" and "nVidia GTX 680 branded nVidia." They're both still GTX 680s, but the manufacturer of the card is different.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 6, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> OEM is not a variant, that is why your reasoning is flawed. It's like the difference is saying "nVidia GTX 680 branded MSI" and "nVidia GTX 680 branded nVidia." They're both still GTX 680s, but the manufacturer of the card is different.



Wrong. OEM versions are usually different, at least this gen. Some of them are rebrands.

For example, GT 630 and GT 630 OEM

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gt-630/specifications
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gt-630-oem/specifications

or GT 620 and GT 620 OEM

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gt-620/specifications
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gt-620-oem/specifications

or GT 640 OEM, which has 3 variants

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gt640/specifications
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gt-640-oem/specifications

Now that's confusing.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Ghost said:


> Wrong. OEM versions are usually different, at least this gen. Some of them are rebrands.
> 
> For example, GT 630 and GT 630 OEM
> 
> ...



OEM Edition boards are boards sent to OEM PC Builders such as dell etc, they normally are crippled compared to the non OEM Part


----------



## Ghost (Nov 6, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> OEM Edition boards are boards sent to OEM PC Builders such as dell etc, they normally are crippled compared to the non OEM Part



That's what I said:



Ghost said:


> OEM versions are not sold separately, only used in pre-built/branded/store PCs.



Aquinus said OEM versions are identical to retail, but that's not the case. OEM versions _should_ be identical, but they're not.


----------



## Tarkhein (Nov 6, 2012)

It's good to see people actually looking things up as opposed to pulling it out of their asses. There was a reason I put normal and OEM versions, because Nvidia actually made variant specifications and gave them the same name.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Tarkhein said:


> It's good to see people actually looking things up as opposed to pulling it out of their asses. There was a reason I put normal and OEM versions, because Nvidia actually made variant specifications and gave them the same name.



ya at the lower end of the spectrum its confusing because certain models have DDR 3 and higher or lower CUDA count


----------



## Ghost (Nov 6, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> ya at the lower end of the spectrum its confusing because certain models have DDR 3 and higher or lower CUDA count



Yeah. That's how they manipulate performance. Faster memory + less core ~ slower memory + more cores. Cards with both faster memory and more cores reach retail.

Also, some get confused by Ti suffix in higher end.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 6, 2012)

So, 7870 performance with power consumption of 7950?


----------



## NeoXF (Nov 6, 2012)

Recus said:


> 690>680>670>660Ti>650Ti>650>640>630
> 
> I hope your brains won't overheat.



690>680>670>660Ti>*660*>650Ti>650>640>630 
fix'd

Looks like yours did.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 6, 2012)

if its Tahiti based then I can tell you with certainty it will be 7890 and it will be Tahiti LE


----------



## Recus (Nov 6, 2012)

Tarkhein said:


> You missed the 660, 660 OEM, 650, 640 OEM, 630 OEM, 620, 620 OEM, 610 and 605 OEM. And that's just for the 600 series of cards. Your brain overheating yet?



And you still can't remember Nvidia naming scheme. I will give you some tip. Lose attention to all GPUs under 640, because they are so slow, there is no reason to remember them.



NeoXF said:


> 690>680>670>660Ti>*660*>650Ti>650>640>630
> fix'd
> 
> Looks like yours did.



You know what the difference between you and me? I know that 660 is slower than 660Ti. And 760 will be slower than 760Ti and so on.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 6, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> if its Tahiti based then I can tell you with certainty it will be 7890 and it will be Tahiti LE



i know this is far fetched but wouldnt it be kind of funny to see a dual core 7890 or 7870x2?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 6, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> i know this is far fetched but wouldnt it be kind of funny to see a dual core 7890 or 7870x2?



meh its already November I would like to see a 8870x2


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 6, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> meh its already November I would like to see a 8870x2



i hear ya on that. But arent those going to release Summer next year?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 6, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> i hear ya on that. But arent those going to release Summer next year?



January to march 2013 8k series will be introduced


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 6, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> January to march 2013 8k series will be introduced



thanks for the headsup


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 6, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> thanks for the headsup



also the codenames will be sea islands for desktop and Solar System for mobile so venus being 8900 series for desktop is wrong


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 6, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> also the codenames will be sea islands for desktop and Solar System for mobile so venus being 8900 series for desktop is wrong



i knew about the Sea Islands Code, just launch dates i didnt know


----------



## N3M3515 (Nov 6, 2012)

I just hope this card bring prices of 7870's to 199


----------



## Pehla (Nov 6, 2012)

btarunr said:


> The so-called "Tahiti-LE" silicon could help AMD plug a hole between the HD 7870 GHz Edition and HD 7950, getting close to the performance-level of GeForce GTX 660 Ti, at a lower cost[/SIZE].


-------------------------------------------------------------------
i like idea or lower cost(maybe lower price for consumers),and beter performance so can 
crosfire them!!two 7870 are beast's!!
and with 8xxx series soon coming out,i was hoping for some more price cuts!! hihihi...


----------



## 1d10t (Nov 6, 2012)

just slap 7870 Ghz Edition with three way crossfire capabilities and take my money


----------



## EpicShweetness (Nov 7, 2012)

I agree with 7890 cause the dumbasss out there will suck that up better.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 7, 2012)

EpicShweetness said:


> I agree with 7890 cause the dumbasss out there will suck that up better.



im wondering if the bit bus is 256 vs 384 meaning even distribution of data across all memory banks.

this is practically the same as having a 6790 which isnt necessarily a bad thing actually. This might verywell be the missing link for Crossfire between 78** and 79** serues boards


----------



## Nordic (Nov 7, 2012)

Amd has something up their sleeve with this card. They probably are doing this to get rid of stock. To really move the stock fast they will make some sort of shader unlock 7800 trifire something etc.


----------

